

How to benchmark, Stress, your Apache, Nginx or IIS server - helwr
http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2010/04/how-benchmark-stress-your-apache-nginx-or-iis-server-718

======
ggarron
After writing that article I've learned about another tool. httperf You may
want to check it too, in order to get better results when benchmarking

